# What ya think,Hat??



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

When you fished on my boat last yr,I think I told you the one and only thing I didn't like about this boat was the stern and how it would take water into the back when anchored. The wieght of the fourstroke dropped the level of the scuppers and was in general a pain in the arse.. Well,I think the problem is solved...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cool....You need a mate?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Looks like you'll*

stay dry now Ken.  I saw the thread you had going on the WR some time back. I guess we'll need to get out again so I can give it the official stamp of approval, hint hint. .....Hat


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Could you possibly post before, during, and after photos?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Heres Before,*










Kenny will have to post the during.   ......Hat


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey DrumDrum*

Not looking to be a mate like Teo, but I'll trade some cold ones and gas if you'll take me out


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Wow*

I thought my boat sat low in the water at the ass end. But that was outrageous. She was sitting about 2inches out of the water god forbid a good swell caught you not looking. I'm glad you were able to modify. And just in time too the season is walking up the steps. I'm just waiting for it to knock a couple of times.


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

How much did all this run and what type of materials?


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Pretty work. Got a buddy with a key largo that has the same problem, and needs the same solution.


----------

